

Defcon & Black Hat founder Jeff Moss appointed ICANN Chief Security Officer - ssclafani
http://www.icann.org/en/news/releases/release-28apr11-en.pdf

======
lawnchair_larry
Seems odd. He isn't really a security expert per se, he spends all his life
planning conferences. I guess this is a "political" position.

He's a good liaison to actual experts, at least.

------
mirkules
Didn't DT get appointed as adviser to some government agency two years ago? I
remember they made a big deal about it at Defcon 17, what came of that?

Anyway, this is a pretty good gig, and I'm happy for him.

~~~
valentin
He was named to Homeland Security Advisory Council in 2009:
<http://www.dhs.gov/ynews/releases/pr_1244227862914.shtm>

------
mthreat
Wow... I traded Jeff a DefCon '93 shirt for one of my ToneLoc shirts back in
the day. It's good to see them appoint someone qualified.

------
dreww
the unknown confuser!

------
Rantenki
<insidejoke>MOSS_DOS!</insidejoke>

